# Blue Acara with concave stomach



## TK220 (Mar 24, 2008)

So my Blue Acara has not been eating and he seems to have developed a sunken in, concave stomach. He is the only fish in my community (full list in my sig below) who is showing any symptoms. I've removed him and placed him in a 5 gallon hospital tank. Ideas for treatment? I understand it could be a parasite or bacterial.

Water parameters in the 220 Gallon tank he was in until last night are Nitrates 30 PPM, Nitrites 0, Ammonia 0, PH 7.2. The tank has been established for several years. I do 20% water changes every 2 weeks. Tank is filtered with a Fluval FX5 and then another Fluval 4 plus (which really helps agitate the surface of the water).


----------



## toyster17 (Mar 31, 2012)

TK220 said:


> So my Blue Acara has not been eating and he seems to have developed a sunken in, concave stomach. He is the only fish in my community (full list in my sig below) who is showing any symptoms. I've removed him and placed him in a 5 gallon hospital tank. Ideas for treatment? I understand it could be a parasite or bacterial.
> 
> Water parameters in the 220 Gallon tank he was in until last night are Nitrates 30 PPM, Nitrites 0, Ammonia 0, PH 7.2. The tank has been established for several years. I do 20% water changes every 2 weeks. Tank is filtered with a Fluval FX5 and then another Fluval 4 plus (which really helps agitate the surface of the water).


I have the same problem. About three of my (new) Yellow Labs have a sunken stomach, and I've seen white poop floating around in the tank. I'm interested to see what they recommend for you as I'll be sure to follow. I started treating with Tetra Parasite Guard just yesterday and will do another two treatments, hopefully they get better.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Good that you removed him. You can try treating with the Tetra Parasite Guard or Clout. Very hard to say whether its Bloat or an internal bacterial issue but since Bloat is so prevalent it's a good place to start and both those meds also work on some bacterial issues.

On your main tank. Might want to also treat those fish--all fish that have been exposed to Bloat need to be treated. At the very least I would take the next few days and do daily partial water changes of 30-40% to get the nitrate down below 20ppm--it'll give their immune system a boost. Keep a close eye on the main tank for the next couple of weeks. You want to make sure you see every fish eat at every feeding as the loss of appetite/spitting out food is often the first symptom you see with Bloat.

Robin


----------

